# Kaufberatung 144 Hz Monitor



## Don-Camilo (7. Juni 2017)

Hallo,

da man bei dem Kauf eines neuen Monitor doch einiges beachten muss (u.a ob der PC/ die Garfikkarte für den Monitor überhaupt geeignet ist) ... wäre ich sehr dankbar für einige Tipps von Euch !!!

Ich suche einen neuen ca. 24/ 27 Zoll Monitor für folgende Hardwarkonfiguration meines PC's:

INFO zu meinem PC:

1.) Wie hoch ist dein Kapital bzw. der Preisrahmen in dem du dich bewegen kannst?
- ca. um die 300,00 € aber wenn ein wesentlich besserer Monitor 50 Euro mehr kostet, ist das kein Problem !


2.) Besitzt du noch einen alten Monitor bei dem du dir nicht sicher bist, ob sich ein Upgrade bzw. Neukauf lohnen würde?
- ich besitze einen iiyama ProLite XB2483HSU-B1, 24" 60 Hz mit integrierten Lautsprechern.


3.) Welche Grafikkarte ist in deinem PC verbaut? (Wichtig bezüglich der Auflösung!)
- Asus Radeon R9 290 DirectCU II OC 4 GB


4.) Wie sieht der geplante Verwendungszweck schwerpunktmäßig aus? Gaming, Film/Foto-Bearbeitung, Office oder Allround?
- mit dem Monitor soll u.a. für Online Spiele, Bilder bearbeiten und TV genutzt werden.


5.) Hast du spezielle Wünsche oder Anforderungen an das Produkt?
- 144Hz und mind. 24" ... zu dem Anschluss, bin mir nicht sicher was besser ist, Displayport oder HDMI?!  ... außerdem sollte die Response Time bei 1 ms liegen und eine Auflösung von mind. 1080p haben.

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe/ Info im Voraus.

Lieben Gruß aus Hamburg-Bergedorf ...DC


----------



## JoM79 (7. Juni 2017)

Du solltest wenn DP nehmen oder halt einen Monitor der 144Hz mit HDMI unterstützt.
Aber zum Monitor:
Iiyama GB2488HSU B3, Viewsonic XG2401 oder Asus MG248Q.


----------



## Skrondgar (7. Juni 2017)

Ich hatte mit meinem AMD System den Asus MG248Q. Der erfüllt deine Kriterien und kommt direkt mit Freesync. Er hat mir so gut gefallen, dass ich mir zum Umstieg auf Nvidia den PG278QR gekauft habe. Allerdings sind die Preise bei Asus gesalzen. Für den MG248Q werden es wohl 329€ neu. Alternativ kannst du mal auf ebay schauen, ob es einen gebrauchten mit einem Jahr Gewährleistung gibt. Hab ich bei meinem jetzigen auch gemacht und mal eben 200€ gespart.


----------



## Manston (7. Juni 2017)

Bin mit meinem Asus komplett zufrieden kann ich nur empfehlen


----------



## Don-Camilo (7. Juni 2017)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Du solltest wenn DP nehmen oder halt einen Monitor der 144Hz mit HDMI unterstützt.
> Aber zum Monitor:
> Iiyama GB2488HSU B3, Viewsonic XG2401 oder Asus MG248Q.



Vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten zu meiner frage.

... welcher Monitor mit 144 Hz unterstützt den HDMI Anschluss ? ... und welche grösse sollte ich bei den vorgeschlagenen Monitoren nehmen, lieber 24 oder 27 Zoll?


----------



## JoM79 (7. Juni 2017)

Ob 24" oder 27" musst du leider selber entscheiden.
Für die meisten ist FHD bei 27" zu grobkörnig, ich komm damit noch bei 32" klar.

Auf Anhieb kann ich dir das leider nicht sagen, aber guck mal bei Geizhals nach, welche Freesync über HDMI mit 120Hz unterstützen.
Bei denen dann im Handbuch gucken, ob sie 144Hz mit HDMI können.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 164118 (7. Juni 2017)

Wenn du vorhast deine Grafikkarte bei Zeiten zu tauschen, z.B. wenn Vega auf den Markt kommt, müsstest du mit FHD gut beraten sein. 
Solltest du jedoch dieses oder nächstes Jahr auch ne neue Grafikkarte kaufen wollen wäre ne höhere Auflösung jetzt schon ok. 
Natürlich müsste man bei einigen Spielen die Qualität runter regeln, aber dafür hält der Monitor wegen der Auflösung nen paar Jahre länger nen Standard. 

Hab selber von 23" FHD  auf 27" WQHD gewechselt. Ich war erst erschrocken über das viel größere Bild bei 27", hab mich aber schnell dran gewöhnt und will die Größe nicht mehr missen. 
Bei meinem AOC AGON AG271QX sitzt die Freesyncspanne zwischen 30hz bis 144hz, was ich gegenüber anderen Monitoren mit Freesync gut finde, da deren Spanne meist erst bei 40hz bzw 45hz anfängt. 
So merke ich selbst bei niedrigen 30 fps mit meiner Sapphire 390 keine großen "Ruckler".
Der Nachteil mag hier die hohe Helligkeit und das TN-Display sein, was bei meiner Sehkraft aber egal sein dürfte. 
Kurz um. 
Schau mal nach AOC AGON.


----------



## JoM79 (7. Juni 2017)

SativaBongharzia schrieb:


> Der Nachteil mag hier die hohe Helligkeit und das TN-Display sein, was bei meiner Sehkraft aber egal sein dürfte.


Der geht doch runter bis 37cd/m² und das ist dir zu hell?


----------



## Don-Camilo (7. Juni 2017)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ob 24" oder 27" musst du leider selber entscheiden.
> Für die meisten ist FHD bei 27" zu grobkörnig, ich komm damit noch bei 32" klar.



Hallo JoM,
ich frage wegen der grösse des neuen Monitors nur nach, weil beim Iiyama GB2488HSU B3 in der 27 Zoll Variante (GB2783QSU-B1) nur was von 70 Hz steht und nicht mehr von 144 Hz oder habe ich das was übersehen ...?

LG DC


----------



## JoM79 (7. Juni 2017)

Das ist auch ein anderer Monitor.
Die 27" Variante wäre der GB2788HS B2 mit FHD und 144Hz.


----------



## Don-Camilo (7. Juni 2017)

...eine frage habe ich noch.

Was ist der unterschied zwischen folgenden Monitoren von iiyama 27 Zoll ausser das modernere Design der Red Eagle ...???

iiyama GB2788HS-B1
iiyama GB2788HS-B1 68,6 cm LED-Monitor: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

iiyama G-Master Red Eagle GB2788HS-B1
iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 Red Eagle Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

iiyama G-MASTER Red Eagle GB2788HS-B2
iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B2 Red Eagle Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

... ich glaube ich sehe den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht mehr, ich habe mir erstmal den ersten bestellt weil der am günstigsten von den dreien war, ich hoffe damit seid ihr einverstanden ...?

Lieben Gruß aus dem regnerischen Bergedorf ... DC


----------



## JoM79 (7. Juni 2017)

Die ersten beiden sind die Gleichen.
Und der letzte ist halt ne neuere Version.


----------



## Don-Camilo (7. Juni 2017)

Danke für Deine schnellen Antworten auf meine Anfragen!!!!

... gibt es noch eine Anschlussempfehlung für eine Kabel für meinen PC, habe meinen Monitor im Moment noch per DVI-auf-DVI-Kabel angeschlossen ...!?

AmazonBasics DVI-auf-DVI-Kabel HDTV Auflosung bis: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor


----------



## JoM79 (7. Juni 2017)

Nimm einfach das mitgelieferte.


----------



## Don-Camilo (8. Juni 2017)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Nimm einfach das mitgelieferte.



... da ich eingebaute Lautsprechen im Monitor habe, welches der mitgelieferte Kabel ist dabei zum Anschluss zu empfehlen:

- Displayport
- DVI-D

Bei meinem jetztigen Monitor musste ich noch einen Chinchstecker zusätzlich für den Ton anschliessen, ist es beim Displayport nicht nötig ...?

... welcher Anschlussart ist am Besten für meinen neuen 144Hz Monitor mit meiner Grafikkarte Asus Radeon R9 290 DirectCU II OC 4 GB?

Vielen lieben Dank !

LG DC


----------



## JoM79 (8. Juni 2017)

Willst du wirklich die eingebauten Lautsprecher nutzen? 
Kauf lieber ein paar Lautsprecher für um die 20 Euro, die sind ne Ecke besser. 
Dann ist es auch egal ob DVI oder DP.


----------



## Don-Camilo (8. Juni 2017)

Hallo JoM,
vielen Dank bis hierher für Deine nette Unterstützung, ich bin Dir sehr dankbar...bei dem Dschungel an Monitoren hätte ich nie einen Guten für mich gefunden !!!

Außerdem habe ich den neuen iilyama jetzt angeschlossen über DP und TON und 144Hz liegen an, alles gut.

Nur spiele ich u.a. auch Shot Online, das ist ein Golfspiel und seid ich den neuen Monitor angeschlossen habe, ruckelt beim Schlagen der Schlagbalken was bei meinem alten Monitor nicht der Fall war ... ist da bei mir irgendeine Komponente überfordert oder muss ich wieder von DP auf DVI ...???

Ich hoffe Du kannst mir weiter helfen ... LG DonCamilo


----------



## JoM79 (8. Juni 2017)

Puh, das Spiel habe ich noch nie gespielt.
Aber am Kabel liegt das nicht.


----------



## Don-Camilo (8. Juni 2017)

diese frage hatte sich erledigt!


----------



## Don-Camilo (12. Juni 2017)

... das mit dem ruckelden Schlagbalken hat sich, glaube ich, schon erledigt, bei mein PC hat sich die Bildschirmauflösung auf 59Hz zurück gestellt ... habs wieder auf 144Hz gestellt und auf übernehmen gedrückt ...  (habe mir zur Sicherheit auch ein neues DP Kabel bestellt(2m Full HD Premium Displayport auf HDMI Kabel High: Amazon.de: Elektronik) anscheinend verschicken die Monitorhersteller auch Monitore mit nicht zertifizierten Kabeln der Grafikkartenhersteller, ich hoffe mein bestelltes Kabel könnt Ihr empfehlen ....?!

eine frage noch zum iiyama GB2788HS-B1 Monitor, den Du mir empfohlen hast...

Leider ist das Bild nicht ganz so Kontrastreich und wirkt etwas Milchig(iiyamas Settings sind leider immer schlecht vom Werk aus!!!), gibt es hierzu irgendwo Werte für die optimale Einstellungen für meinen iiyama GB2788HS-B1 Bildschirm, ich tue mich damit immer schwer die besten Einstellungen zu finden ... paar Werte von den Test-Profis würden mir als anhaltspunkt schon helfen ...?

Lieben Gruß .... DC


----------



## JoM79 (12. Juni 2017)

Guck mal in die Tests der 24" Variante.
Ansonsten hilft nur ausprobieren, vor allem mit Kontrast und Schwarzwert.

Das Kabel ist kein DP Kabel, sondern ein Adapterkabel auf HDMI, das bringt dir nix.


----------



## Don-Camilo (12. Juni 2017)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Das Kabel ist kein DP Kabel, sondern ein Adapterkabel auf HDMI, das bringt dir nix.



... mist habe ich nicht zuende gelesen, kannst Du mir ein gutes/ sehr gutes DP Kabel empfehlen???


----------



## Don-Camilo (14. Juni 2017)

Hallo,
wenn ich meine Anfrage noch etwas verändere(Preis, Verwendungszweck und auf 27 Zoll), gelten dann auch noch Eure empfehlungen ...???

1.) Wie hoch ist dein Kapital bzw. der Preisrahmen in dem du dich bewegen kannst?
- ca. 300,- - 450,- € aber wenn ein wesentlich besserer Monitor 50 Euro mehr kostet, ist das kein Problem !


2.) Besitzt du noch einen alten Monitor bei dem du dir nicht sicher bist, ob sich ein Upgrade bzw. Neukauf lohnen würde?
- ich besitze einen iiyama ProLite XB2483HSU-B1, 24" 60 Hz mit integrierten Lautsprechern.


3.) Welche Grafikkarte ist in deinem PC verbaut? (Wichtig bezüglich der Auflösung!)
- Asus Radeon R9 290 DirectCU II OC 4 GB


4.) Wie sieht der geplante Verwendungszweck schwerpunktmäßig aus? Gaming, Film/Foto-Bearbeitung, Office oder Allround?
- mit dem Monitor soll u.a. für Online Spiele, Bilder bearbeiten und TV genutzt werden. Außerdem sitze ich ca. 5-8 Stunden vor dem PC, ob zum arbeiten als auch zum spielen, der Monitor sollte also auch die Augen schonen !!!


5.) Hast du spezielle Wünsche oder Anforderungen an das Produkt?
- ca. 144Hz und mind. 27" ... zu dem Anschluss, es sollte Displayport oder DVI/ HDMI sein(welches Displayport Kabel kann man empfehlen)?!

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe/ Info im Voraus.

Lieben Gruß aus Hamburg-Bergedorf ... ☻Don Camilo ☻


----------



## JoM79 (14. Juni 2017)

Dh, du bist mit dem Monitor nicht zufrieden und willst einen anderen.
Also WQHD, Produktvergleich iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 Red Eagle, ASUS MG278Q, Acer Predator XG270HUomidpx, AOC Agon AG271QX | Geizhals Deutschland
Mehr bleibt da nicht wirklich bis 500€.
Der Acer ist nicht so toll und zum Iiyama gibts noch keinen Test.


----------



## Don-Camilo (28. Juni 2017)

Hallo,
ich hatte hier nach einem neuen Monitor gefragt, der am besten 144Hz kann und meine Augen ein wenig entlastet und auch zum Spielen/ TV gut geeignet ist.

Nun hatte ich mir den empfohlenen iiyama GB2488HSU-B3 ausgesucht. Nach einigen Tagen/Wochen muss ich leider feststellen, das mein Online Spiel (ShotOnline, Golfspiel) sich immer wieder auf 59Hz zurückstellt und ich manuell auf 120 Hz nachstellen muss und ich kaum TV auf dem Gerät schauen kann(SkyGo), weil das Bild immer hackt und es nicht flüssig läuft.

Gibt es neben dem iiyama GB2488HSU-B3 und meinen frühreren Monitor iiyama ProLite XB2483HSU-B1 noch ein Monitor, der für mich bis 500,- Euro in frage kommt, der "mehr als 60Hz hat", die Augen schont, ein gutes Bild macht/ hat und ggf. über Displayport angesteuert werden kann und zu meiner PC Konfiguration passt ...??

Ich würde mich sehr über einige Tipps freuen ...

LG Don Camilo




Don-Camilo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> da man bei dem Kauf eines neuen Monitor doch einiges beachten muss (u.a ob der PC/ die Garfikkarte für den Monitor überhaupt geeignet ist) ... wäre ich sehr dankbar für einige Tipps von Euch !!!
> 
> ...


----------



## JoM79 (28. Juni 2017)

Hier mal ne kleine Auswahl.
Wie kann das Bild eigentlich haken, wenn Freesync aktiv ist?


----------



## Don-Camilo (28. Juni 2017)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Hier mal ne kleine Auswahl.



....hast Du den Link vergessen JoM79...?


----------



## JoM79 (28. Juni 2017)

Don-Camilo schrieb:


> ....hast Du den Link vergessen JoM79...?



Kann garnicht sein. 
Produktvergleich ViewSonic XG2401, LG Electronics 24GM79G-B, Samsung C24FG70, ASUS MG248Q, Acer XF270Hbmjdprz, Acer Predator XZ271bmijpphzx, Samsung S25HG50, AOC Agon AG241QX, Acer Predator XB241Hbmipr, BenQ Zowie XL2430 | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## kg79 (29. Juni 2017)

Da Du auch Bildbearbeitung erwähnst: hier musst Du aufpassen. Es kommt stark auf den Zweck der Bildbearbeitung an. Wenn es denn auch für den Druck sein soll kannst Du nahezu alle "Gaming"-Monitore in die Tonne kippen. Farbtreu ist da garnix und kalibrieren lässt sich hardwareseitig auch nix. Wenns allerdings selten für Print genutzt werden soll kann man sich auch immer Probedrucke schicken lassen und dann abgleichen. ist aber sehr mühselig und nur zu empfehlen wenn es nicht regelmäßig ist. Für Bildbearbeitung bei Webdesign könnte allerdings auch ein gutes IPS-Panel taugen. Es gibt ja leider echt keine Allrounder die das alles abdecken. Die extrem teuren Bildschirme für Bildbearbeitung haben Schaltzeiten von Vor-Vorgestern und sich einzig und allein darauf getrimmt. Also wenn Du irgendwie annähernd Bildbearbeitung auch zum Broterwerb nutzt, solltest Du diesen Punkt völlig vernachlässigen bei der Wahl Deines Gaming/Entertainment-Monitors und speziell dafür einen tauglichen Zweitscreen besorgen der zumindest den sRGB-Farbraum gut abdeckt. Vielleicht gibts hier ja gute Gebrauchtmodelle die zumindest zum Farbabgleich taugen, sprich Du arbeitest an Deinem Hauptmonitor, schiebst aber das Fenster immer mal zum abgleichen rüber zum vielleicht kleinen, aber Farbentreuen Zweitmonitor.


----------



## Don-Camilo (25. Juli 2017)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Du solltest wenn DP nehmen oder halt einen Monitor der 144Hz mit HDMI unterstützt.
> Aber zum Monitor:
> Iiyama GB2488HSU B3, Viewsonic XG2401 oder Asus MG248Q.



Hallo,
nach vielen Empfehlungen in Sachen Monitor, hatte ich drei bei mir und habe sie getestet.

Der erste war der iiyama GB2788HS-B1. Der war eigentlich schon richtig gut, nur war der Monitor mir dann doch eine Nummer zu groß ... 27 Zoll hatte ich unterschätzt.

Im Anschluss hatte ich den iiyama G-MASTER Red Eagle GB2488HSU-B3 bei mir. Der war auch gut, nur konnte der über DP nur 120Hz und ich habe das Bild nie so hinbekommen, wie ich es mir gewünscht hätte ... die 144Hz konnte der Monitor nur über DVI.

Dann habe ich einen Tipp von einem guten Freund bekommen, der hat mir den Acer XF240H empfohlen. Das Bild ist nach einigen Einstellungen richtig ausdrucksstark und gefällt mir gut ... leider sind die verbauten Lautsprecher nicht zu gebrauchen und klingen extrem blechern.

Gibt es keinen 24/25 Zoll Monitor der ein gutes Panel hat(ggf. schmale Monitorränder wie z.B. der iiyama G2530HSU-B1), FreeSync, Displayport, gute Lautsprecher und der Augenschonend über 100Hz kann ... ich weiß, eine Eierlegende Wollmilchsau gibt es nicht  aber vielleicht so etwas was in diese Richtung geht ...!?

Lieben Gruß aus dem sommerlich und verregneten Hamburg ... DC


----------



## JoM79 (25. Juli 2017)

Es gibt keine guten Lautsprecher in Monitoren.
Kauf dir welche für 20€ dazu, die klingen besser.


----------



## Lok92 (25. Juli 2017)

Behalte den Acer, ich hatte schon viele Monitore bei keinem waren die Lautsprecher gut xD 

Leg 20 Euro bei Seite und kauf dir Lautsprecher von logitröt besser als Monitor Lautsprecher


----------



## Don-Camilo (25. Juli 2017)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Es gibt keine guten Lautsprecher in Monitoren.
> Kauf dir welche für 20€ dazu, die klingen besser.



... habt Ihr da eine Empfehlung?


----------

